# Acoluthia or Anacoluthia (Rev 21)?



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2021)

Durham in his lecture on Revelation 21:1 says the below. No edition corrected this but am I right that this should be anacoluthia (interruption) rather acoluthia (a companion)? Do I have the gist of the other two words correct?
This argument from the series and _acoluthia _[sic] of the prophecy, will bind the more strongly if we consider that there will hardly be found any such _hysterosis [inversion] _or _hysterologia _[_last phrase first_] in one and the same explicatory prophecy (such as this is), for though an explicatory prophecy may go back over events contained in a principal prophecy, yet that in one and the same explicatory prophecy, there is such retrogressing over one event to set down some other wholly antecedaneous [previous] to it, and having no connection with anything successive unto it, as this would be if it did belong to a state of the church before the final sentencing of the wicked mentioned in the close of the former chapter, will not be easily found.​


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 29, 2021)

It’s hard, parsing double negatives and looking at chap 20 flowing into 21, but I lean toward acoluthia.

In his broader discussion is he saying new heaven and earth is out of sequence? I’m not really catching that sense.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 29, 2021)

Chris, I think acoluthia (also spelled _acolouthia_) may be correct, because Durham seems to be using it in the sense of _sequence_ or _arrangement. _The comments succeeding refer to the ordering principle of the prophecy. The argument for an _interruption_ would be that he is speaking against a "flashback" technique being used here, and of course a flashback would be an interruption. But since an _interruption_ is a particular kind of _sequence_, it seems to me to work more clearly with the more general reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 29, 2021)

Ακολουθια, "the regular order of words", from Diccionario Griego-Español.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks all, that will make this much simpler!


----------

